# Pirate Skull Servo control software



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a couple of screenshots of the software I wrote to control my servo pirate heads.
http://hearsefactory.com/parlay1.jpg
http://hearsefactory.com/parlay2.jpg


----------



## lex (Apr 24, 2005)

What software or should I ask, what kit do I need to have props controled by PC. I think this is an excellent Idea


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I just got VSA which will allow you to sync to a wave file. VERY powerful. I was going to write a time-line based program to control my display, but this does most of the things I wanted. It allows for importing data so I was able to write a program to capture joystick data to make the head move.
Here's a link to the VSA site.
http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/vsa_overview.htm


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Great Job...Very Creative


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Thank you. I'll post more as it progresses.


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you plan, if not already, to release a purchasable copy of your program??


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I wasn't planning on it, but if there's enough interest I'll beat it into being more user friendly. I'll make it availible for anyone who wants it.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

If you come up with a 3 axis version count me in...


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I could add a third axis, but since I don't have a 3-axis skull, I can't test it. Do you want to be a beta tester?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

I would like to give your software a try. Can I get a copy?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Give me a week to get rid of some stuff you don't need and to add some user friendliness to it.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Sure Evilbob...I can test it on my Skulltronix


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Excellent!!! looking forward to useing it. I manually laid down the sync to the whole Monster Mash alnong with 2 tracks for the girls singing the doo ***....very tedious and took forever. Your capture progam could have saved me hours.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

halloweenguy said:


> Sure Evilbob...I can test it on my Skulltronix


Great. If you can send me the specs on what it expects to see for that third axis I'll add it. I'll use the twist axis of the joystick for the control.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

if it can do multiple axis capturing in real time at the same time i'd be even more interested. as in, make it look at people and what not, real timey like. my skull is only 2 axis.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes, I am very interested in the joystick setup being discussed. Please tell where we can get one and whatever else we need to set it all up.


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

Just curious, has anyone thought of trying the Servo Recorder/Playback Controller from Servo City to animate one of these skulls? 

For $110 it looks like you can program the movements of up to four servos in *realtime* by twisting knobs on the controller, save the routine in non-volitile memory, and set it to play once or loop. All without a PC or new software to learn. Only thing I'd like to see is a remote triggering hookup, but I'm sure one of our electronics experts on the forum could figure that one out easily.

Am I crazy, or does this look like the perfect solution for those not wanting to tackle VSA and control board hardware? You ccould still use a scary-terry board for the audio.

-dgm


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

It is...in my opinion, not a relacement for VSA. I isa different tool.

It will remember the movements and play them back, but it won't sync it all to an audio file, and good luck tweaking them afterwards.

Also using the scary Terry board for that purpose will give you poor results IF you are trying to sync the voice to a song or a track that also contains sound effects or music of any kind. The scary Terry board will react to all audio, not just the voice track you want. It gets worse if you are trying to run multiple skulls all in sync with each other.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

I totally agree HalloweenBob, it is different, and not as flexible as VSA. However, it's not as complex either.

If you were to have one or two skulls (4 servos could do two 2-axis skulls), and just a voice track on your audio for the ST board, I think this might be a good alternative for those not looking to be tied to a PC or software tools.

I stumbled across the unit and thought it was pretty cool for the price.

-dgm


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

The joystick I used for VSA in capture mode was usb flight stick that I picked up from Walmart $20...It would only control 1 servo or axis at a time...I think this would work with Evilbob's software??? Then import into VSA...

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2413236

Evilbob, Not sure what you need from me as far in defining the 3rd axis???


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Oddly enough, my joystick is a $20 one I picked up from Walmart. 
I realized after I posted requesting specs that it would be just the same servo data as the other two axis. Anyway, I'm about done adding the 3rd axis to my software. I should be done this weekend.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

evilbob said:


> Oddly enough, my joystick is a $20 one I picked up from Walmart.


Ok Bob now your starting to scare me...Must be that "sharing the same exact birthday" thing again..LOL

Cool I can't wait to give it a go...


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd like to try it too, seems a heck of alot easier than doing it piece by piece, especially if your just getting into the animatronic area like myself. What is all of this talk about recording it real time? I have a three axis joystick I can test it on but I havnt settled on a mechanical design for my skull yet... are there any reccomendations?


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

thedudedrummer said:


> I'd like to try it too, seems a heck of alot easier than doing it piece by piece, especially if your just getting into the animatronic area like myself. What is all of this talk about recording it real time? I have a three axis joystick I can test it on but I havnt settled on a mechanical design for my skull yet... are there any reccomendations?


I'm not sure how much you have been reading so far...so let me give you the short version. Download a free trial version of Brookshire VSA software, buy a parallax usb 16 servo controller (making the assumption that you have a decent running pc with Windows XP and USB ports) Then go to your nearest hobby store or RC shop and buy a standard Hitec 311 servo...This should be enough to get you familar with the software. 

As far as designs go, I feel the most important is to start with the lightest skull possible. A few folks here are using this lightwieght "pirate skull". Besides being lightweight it has lots of room...by going this direction you will put less strain on your servos, get quicker movement with less end of travel bounce. This setup with all its (6) servos will still weigh less than an empty bucky skull.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks for the help... I'm still curious as to how to do the proper placement of the servos in the skull as well as linkages and joints for a three axis assembly... ive done R/C planes but this is a whole new animal. I'm ordering the parallax board and the vsa software in the next few days and hopefully I dont blow anything up. Im running a 3.06ghz p4 computer running XP professional so I think it should be up to the task... if not... hey I can always use an excuse for a new computer lol... I'm still interested in the motion capturing and recording program as well...


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

thedudedrummer said:


> thanks for the help... I'm still curious as to how to do the proper placement of the servos in the skull as well as linkages and joints for a three axis assembly... ive done R/C planes but this is a whole new animal. I'm ordering the parallax board and the vsa software in the next few days and hopefully I dont blow anything up. Im running a 3.06ghz p4 computer running XP professional so I think it should be up to the task... if not... hey I can always use an excuse for a new computer lol... I'm still interested in the motion capturing and recording program as well...


Your PC should be more than fine...VSA will even run with Windows 98, but XP is much at better supporting devices. Since you have done R/C planes you have a leg up with working with servo's.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

cruizer said:


> So if I read that right, even with a 3-axis joystick, you can still only control one axis?


In VSA you can use your joystick in "capture mode" to record only one track or servo at a time....But with Evilbob's Software you would be able record 2 or 3 tracks at the same time ---> then you could import this data in to VSA and be done with most of the movements. Very cool!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

That's right. All three at the same time.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

How is the data imported to VSA?


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

cant wait to get a hold of a copy of it!


----------



## azspecter (Aug 4, 2005)

Is it done yet? I'm ready for it!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

halloweenguy said:


> Sure Evilbob...I can test it on my Skulltronix


Halloweenguy,
I've got the first version of my software done if you want to try it...
no manual for it, but where would man's quest for knowledge without the unknown...
Bob


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> How is the data imported to VSA?


My program exports the data to a text file that is imported into VSA. The data format is given in the VSA help file.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

thedudedrummer said:


> cant wait to get a hold of a copy of it!


I'd like for halloween guy to test it before I release it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Evilbob...How's the software project going?


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks like we hit a small snag...I use a parrallax board and the software is currently only supporting minissc. There also seems to be an update needed by VSA that will correct some of these issues. I hope to pick up a MiniSSC board tommorow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Bob is this going to be "open source"? I have Polulu and PicoPic servo controllers and VSAv3 and would be happy to test on these for you...


Halloweenguy,
What version of VSA are you running? VSAv3 supports a range of controlers includeing PSA.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

The Spookster,
No, not going to be open source. I have no plans to market this, but I don't want anyone else to either. But I will make the executable available.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Free...Thats good news Bob... by opensource i meant free to haunters. 

Looking forward to the release!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh, lol. My bad!


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

The Spookster said:


> Bob is this going to be "open source"? I have Polulu and PicoPic servo controllers and VSAv3 and would be happy to test on these for you...
> 
> 
> Halloweenguy,
> What version of VSA are you running? VSAv3 supports a range of controlers includeing PSA.


My VSA routines works just fine with the parallax controller....Evilbobs software is only written to be compatible with the MiniSSC at this time , different servo ranges and com port 1. The Parallax servo ranges are between 250-1250 and since its usb the com port needs to be changed to something other than com 1.

So in a nutshell any data created with Evilbobs Parlay software would need to be translated...This will be much easier when Brookshire makes a change to his software.

I will have a MiniSSC board for testing soon...We used a couple at the haunt last year...just have drive over to go pick them up.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I've got a new version. It has the 4th axis and now plays wave files.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

gotcha guy... the Polulu and PicoPic can run in SSC mode and use the SSC range.

Bob, any chance of getting com4 and com5?


----------



## JonnyMac (May 25, 2005)

Is there any reason why the program can't accept calibration factors for full-left and full-right servo positions? This would let the user enter values that satisfy the requirements of their particular servo controller.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

You can set the comport to whatever you want.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

JonnyMac said:


> Is there any reason why the program can't accept calibration factors for full-left and full-right servo positions? This would let the user enter values that satisfy the requirements of their particular servo controller.



That's true. That would be an easy thing to add.


----------



## JonnyMac (May 25, 2005)

I thought it might; and if you do it by channel the you allow the user to limit travel on a given servo as might be needed by a prop.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I have setable limits for each axis. Here's a screen shot.
http://hearsefactory.com/parlay1.jpg


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

JonnyMac said:


> I thought it might; and if you do it by channel the you allow the user to limit travel on a given servo as might be needed by a prop.


I added this now.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

so I'm confused... will this new ability to set limits allow the user to use a parallax board or is it a problem on brookshire's end still?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

My software will export the servo positions in the parallax servo range, 250 -1250. However, until VSA fixes their bug, you can't import any position larger than 254. they told me it's an artifact of when they only supported the mini ssc 2 board. They also said they'd have a fix this month, so we'll see...


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

crossing my fingers


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

A mini ssc is next on my list of toys to get. I just GOTTA try your software, evilbob. Do you think it can be used to control lighting too? I mean, it would be cool to control dimming, fading, on and off with a joystick as well. I know that a servo controller can be interfaced with a relay board and DMX interfaces are another story, but what say you? Anything that reduces the programming time of VSA is a plus in my book.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

You can do fading pretty easily in VSA, can't you? I just got my DMX-4 on monday and I was playing with it. I just checked, luckily DMX has the same range as the Mini SSC 2! So yes, it will work for dimming dmx stuff.


----------



## joseph315 (Oct 2, 2005)

LOL........... I look at your screen shots and all I can think is look at the pretty color lines........lol I wish I could understand software like this.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

It's pretty simple. The center screen is a virtual head and the cross hair represents the direction it's facing. the (initially) vertical red line represents the z axis. The level meter is for voice syncing. It's like controlling a puppet. You use the mouse or joystick to move the virtual head. The software records the x, y, z and mouth axis and you can play it back, export it to a text file that VSA imports. I made it to help my halloween project that will have six singing skeletons in a pirate band. I have about 8 songs that will cycle as well as pirate banter in between songs. The VSA software controls the servos and lighting.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I've been following the two threads you started and I am very impressed with all of your talents evilbob! The whole servo/prop controller thing is new to me and I've been experimenting with it a little this year. But, after checking out your website and watching your vids(which i loved), I am even more excited about advancing my skills. But writing your software...that's unbelievable!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm new to servos myself. But I used to be a game programmer in a past life.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh, and thanks!


----------



## Grimsby (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice!
I have a few questions - how long is the servo cable from the SSC-32 to the servo motor in your display? Or does each skeleton have it's own SSC-32? I was wondering if the SSC-32 can handle a 15ft cable from the servo controller to the servo motor.
Are you running the 8 songs as one loop, or triggered?
Also, could I get a copy of the software?
Thanks!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Very good question. So far I haven't used extension cables yet. I need to run 10 feet from the ssc-32 to each skeleton. I'm hoping to get by by running multiple Cat5 cables, I need to see what kind of current I'm going to drawing.

I am using just one ssc-32. I have 18 servos total. 

A few people are testing my software right now, when I get the kinks hammered out I'll release it to the public.

I'm using VSA and I was going to have each song in a separate VSA routine with VB6 and VSA console controling the looping and song order.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

What is VB6 if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Microsoft Visual Basic 6. Obsolete, but convenient.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey, sometimes you cant beat the old ways!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

It was on my machine. And it works. 'nuff said.


----------



## Grimsby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ah - VB6. So you purchased the Console software too. I was wondering how you were going to do this. I'm going to write my app too for this, so maybe I'll touch base with you next month when I have something coded. 
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Bob, hows the software project coming? Are you gonna release it soon?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

It only directly controls the mini-ssc 2 or the ssc-32 operating in mini-ssc 2 mode. I will export data to VSA for any range of servo controller, but the current version of VSA will only import servo positions between 0 and 254.
I'll send you a copy of the software if you want to play with it.
private message me your email addy.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I have the SSC-32 board from Lynxmotion (http://www.lynxmotion.com/Product.aspx?productID=395&CategoryID=52), and I tried out Bob's software, and it worked great with that board.

EvilBob even made a few adjustments for the 3rd axis. I also was using my mouse, not a joystick.

It's a big time saver.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

lol good to know.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 20, 2007)

Very cool evilbob.Very coool. I'm a big VSA user keep us all up to date. Thank you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I too use VSA, but use a Parallax SC board. Would it be possible to beta test this?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

it wouldn't work yet, as VSA only supports importing servo ranges from 0-254and parallax uses the range of 250 - 1250. But I'll send you a copy if you want to play with it. VSA is supposed to have a new version this month to fix their problem.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Ok, so... I am still knew to all of this as well.

Basically, a 3-axis joystick (does it say 3-axis on the box?) is plugged into your computer. You open up evilbob's program. You just start moving the joystick around to how you want your skull to move and it records it. Then, when done. It's saved and you export it (through the same software evilbob is making) into a text file. Then what? Something about a VSA? How does the VSA hook up to the skull? Do I need to have a laptop hooked up to the skull at all times?

Also, how do you get the skull to talk? The 3-axis joystick is strictly for the movement of the skull, correct? So is the jaw hooked up to a servo (motor) that syncs movement to audio? Where's this controlled by?

http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_recorder_playback_contro.html

That thing seems like it would be excellent if you could somehow record the movement using a joystick. Then, just purchase a scary terry for the jaw movement.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

evilbob said:


> it wouldn't work yet, as VSA only supports importing servo ranges from 0-254and parallax uses the range of 250 - 1250. But I'll send you a copy if you want to play with it. VSA is supposed to have a new version this month to fix their problem.


Sounds good! I'll PM you my E-mail addy. Thanks!


----------



## droath12 (Apr 29, 2007)

i would be interested in the user friendly version


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

droath12 said:


> i would be interested in the user friendly version


Define "User friendly"... lol


----------



## droath12 (Apr 29, 2007)

if it can be used by a non programmer


----------



## Grimsby (Sep 26, 2006)

OK - I am interested too. I have the SSC-32 as well, and will have my blocks next week. I will PM with my e-mail stuff, so if you could please send me a copy, that would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

droath12 said:


> if it can be used by a non programmer


I think you will be more than happy to know that both VSA and Evilbob Parlay software require no programming languges...Just mostly point and click  
Easy doesn't mean cheesey here...you can do some fairly complex animation with these tools. All you need is few basic PC skills and some patience...which you must have since your on the forum already!!!

Let us know if we can help???


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

halloweenguy said:


> I think you will be more than happy to know that both VSA and Evilbob Parlay software require no programming languges...Just mostly point and click
> Easy doesn't mean cheesey here...you can do some fairly complex animation with these tools. All you have basic PC skills and some patience...which you must have since your on the forum already!!!
> 
> Let us know if we can help???


Thanks Halloweenguy!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

If anyone can help me make a fairly cheap and easy 3-axis moving and talking skull, that would be terrific!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

You know, JohnnyL, I've been messing with my other foam skull for another prop, and revamping it for a tilt mech. I decided I would give myself a break and make a 2 axis skull for this one, as it was WAY easier for me (only took 1/2 hour to build the mech.), and I discovered that the 3rd axis is WAY over rated. Sure, it's nice, but I get some VERY nice movements with the 2 axis. Just some advice, if you haven't built an animated skull yet, start with a 2 axis..you'll save time, money, and frustration.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh, I got the program evilbob..thank you. I'll mess with it more tomorrow, and I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a question..I've been playing with it using a joystick, and find it kinda awkward...it works, but I may be joystick challenged or something. I like the mouse option better, and can get ALOT of control with it. Is there a way to use the arrow keys on the keyboard in conjuntion with the mouse for the Z and M axis? The mouse wheel is too clunky. Also, in it's current configuration, how do you access the M servo? I can't get my joystick OR mouse to move it.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

The m axis is controlled by microphone input. It records the level of your voice and translates it to the mouth servo for lipsynching


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Is there a way to use the arrow keys on the keyboard in conjuntion with the mouse for the Z and M axis?


I *could*. Remember, I don't have a z axis on my skulls...


----------



## Grimsby (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks! I'll be playing with the program hopefully this weekend!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

evilbob said:


> I *could*. Remember, I don't have a z axis on my skulls...


Actually, I'm using the Z axis (on this particular prop) to control eye movement, so I'm not using it for that either..heheh


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

You can import it into VSA in two passes if the z axis isn't working for you. have the x or y axis on the second pass do the eye movements. Just remember to renumber the track when you export so you don't override it with the second pass.


----------



## droath12 (Apr 29, 2007)

how much for the software


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not charging anything for it. I made it for my project and I'm making it available for other haunters. After making it more user friendly. Of course, that means I'm not especially motivated to do updates...


----------



## droath12 (Apr 29, 2007)

i understand my email address is [email protected]. I would love to try it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

evilbob said:


> You can import it into VSA in two passes if the z axis isn't working for you. have the x or y axis on the second pass do the eye movements. Just remember to renumber the track when you export so you don't override it with the second pass.


Is ther a limit to the number of passes one can export? This sounds like a mighty fine solution. Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

You know I could write a program that takes any input file and creates a VSA file, I've had most of the VSA file structure decoded for a while now, just have never known what to do with it


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Is ther a limit to the number of passes one can export? This sounds like a mighty fine solution. Thanks!


My software exports the VSA data in a text file. As long as you rename the file when you export, and renumber the tracks, the only limit is the number of available tracks which is 64.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Phoenix_UK said:


> You know I could write a program that takes any input file and creates a VSA file, I've had most of the VSA file structure decoded for a while now, just have never known what to do with it


That would be very useful! You could bypass all of my goofy text file exporting!


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Question for parallax SC users....has anbody had any luck with running the Parlay software and getting the servos to move at all??? I briefly tried and nada... Bob I know you didn't have a parallax board to test with so I sent you the parallax board, power supply, and usb cable to see whats up...might be something simple???


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I have direct servo control disabled for all except Mini-ssc 2. 
So that is something simple. lol


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

So there's the 3-axis joystick which controls the skull, and then a separate 4th servo which is controlling the jaw and is hooked up directly to an audio source, right?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

yes, that's right


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

That's right for my software I mean.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

evilbob said:


> I have direct servo control disabled for all except Mini-ssc 2.
> So that is something simple. lol


I wondered why I couldn't get my servos to move with the parallax.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I didn't have a parallax board. And I didn't feel comfortable writing the driver for it without having one to test on.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

if only someone could write a motion capture software that could transfer head movements in a video... say a head against a black background... and convert it to servo values... that would be awesome... talk about realism in our props! It actually wouldnt be too hard... just have it have markers on the face and then have it convert it to the skull... but anyways....Any news if brookshire has released a patch yet?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, what you ask isn't currently possible without a lot of studio technology, traditional video MoCap required a number of cameras calibrated and a lot of post processing.

I do have a design in mind that uses IR cameras based on a military MoCap system used for helicopter head up targeting systems, but, were I to develop such a system then the price to market is unlikely to be less than $750


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

hmmm.... tempting... lol... but at 750 I think I have to pass... thats half my whole budget this year! thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

thedudedrummer said:


> hmmm.... tempting... lol... but at 750 I think I have to pass... thats half my whole budget this year! thanks for the offer though!


hence Im not busting a gut trying to bring it to market


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Phoenix_UK said:


> Well, what you ask isn't currently possible without a lot of studio technology, traditional video MoCap required a number of cameras calibrated and a lot of post processing.
> 
> I do have a design in mind that uses IR cameras based on a military MoCap system used for helicopter head up targeting systems, but, were I to develop such a system then the price to market is unlikely to be less than $750


That's what the Pentagon spends on hammers...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

it kind of worries me that a building filled with computers and civil servants needs hammers


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Phoenix_UK said:


> it kind of worries me that a building filled with computers and civil servants needs hammers


"Manual Fastener Depolyment Devices" No wait, that's staplers.


----------



## Dr Doug (Aug 1, 2007)

*Joystick software /servo control software*

I've got to get a copy of that...

Dr Doug


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

haha nice guys.... any news on the updates to your program?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

thedudedrummer said:


> haha nice guys.... any news on the updates to your program?


I coded it for direct control of the Parallax board but I haven't tested it yet. Halloweenguy sent me a Parallax board and I'll try it out this weekend with the software. I don't anticipate any problems, it's pretty straight forward.

No word from Brookshire software on the VSA update. I wrote them twice in the last 3 weeks but no response.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr Doug said:


> I've got to get a copy of that...
> 
> Dr Doug


Private message your e-mail addy to me and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Bob...does the new copy support the Parallax board in real time? If so, I could it as well.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

make that a ditto! let me know if this version will work with parallax and i'll send you a self email addressed pm =D


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

That'll be next week. I think it would be prudent to actually test it on a Parallax board, lol. I'm doing that this weekend.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

That's OK...I keep forgetting what a moot point it is until VSA upgrades thier imported servo ranges to include the Parallax anyway.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

argh... when rrrr they comming up with that patch!!! lol Ive got two parallax boards and 3 skulls, all waiting for that darn fix


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll let you know if they ever answer my emails.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

OK.... I now have a working MiniSSC to Parallax converter, but there are issues which make it hard for me to make it public.

however...(providing this doesnt get out of hand) Send me your Mini SSC VSA files and Ill convert them for you..... NOTE its the VSA files I need.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Any luck with the Parallax version, Bob?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I think I'm confused about how the parallax is supposed to work. Can it be controlled directly without a stamp?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

yep........


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

All of the coding examples I've found involved going through a stamp. Has anyone here directly controlled the card with VB6? That would be very helpful.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Just use MSCOMM, its an RS232 serial protocol

Use MSCOMM to send the same commands as the BASIC stamp examples show.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh, okay. I didn't expect it to be that easy.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

lol easy? that all went over my head haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Bob, you have the usb psc dont you?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

yes. That's right,


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

then the usb virtual com will communitace directly with the psc using the pbasic serout/serin commands 

...had it been the serial version of the psc you would have convert the voltage from rs232 to TTL and invert


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I got a reply from Brookshire Software when I asked him when the new version would be available. His reply:

"Yes, you are on the list to be notified."


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

That really didn't answer your question, did it? How frustrating.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

It tells me I made a great choice with the SSC-32 instead of the Parallax card! For this halloween anyway.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

lol tells me I'm screwed


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

I tried to download my VSA yesterday and found that my username and password had expired (over 30 days) and they said that they would reset it for me and that one doesn't work either. I've sent 2 more e-mails this morning. I'm so fustrated. The only thing that would make me happy is them sending me a download with the fix for the parallex board. Maybe that's the hold up? I sure hope so cause their customer service stinks if not. I'm chomping at the bit to see if my head works. I suppose I could do something else but I don't want to. I feel like a kid who just got a new toy and it's broke.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

My apologies to Brookshire, they were closed for vacation (just no way to know). Finally got my software downloaded and it's great once you get passed the learning curve.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Any updates on the software Bob? Just curious...Haven't heard anything lately from you about it. Has Brookshire Emailed you anything about thier update for Parallax?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I haven't done any updates on my software lately. I've been working on my props. Still have way too much left to do. No word from Brookshire. It took five emails from from me before he replied that I'm on the list to be notified.
Bob


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Working on props?!? LOL! Totally understand. I hope VSA is updated for next year though.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah and these aren't even servo props. I have to finish the bodies, then finish the servo skulls to put on them.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope no one minds me exhuming this thread.

I'm using Parlay for the first time and am having some difficulty figuring it out. How am I supposed to load an audio file? When I use "load wave file," nothing loads. When I try "load data," it seems to want a .bsd file, even though the file type says .wav. What is .bsd? What am I doing wrong? And what does Kludge Delay mean?


----------



## Hooked_on_Scares (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL.... Kludge Delay. Um.... I won't say too much here, to protect the guilty, but we've got a variable in our software at work with the word Kludge in it :-]

If anyone's not familiar with the word, it's sort of a quick and dirty fix to a problem (aka 'Mickey Moused' or 'Band-aided')

My guess is it's a delay to sync up the audio and animation? For example, if you had an SSC at 9600 baud or something, and there was a delay from when the frame was sent by the software to where it was executed by the servos, you could compensate by delaying the audio in the computer with a 'Kludge Delay'. Just a guess.

- Hook


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

To load a wave file you click on "Load Wave File". A dialog box should appear and let you load it. 
".BSD" stands for "Bob's Software Data" and is a file that has the raw data from Parlay. 
Kludge delay is what Hooked_On_scares accurately said "it's a delay to sync up the audio and animation". There is a delay when the wave file first plays, but it disappears after the wave has been loaded into memory.



Mr_Chicken said:


> I hope no one minds me exhuming this thread.
> 
> I'm using Parlay for the first time and am having some difficulty figuring it out. How am I supposed to load an audio file? When I use "load wave file," nothing loads. When I try "load data," it seems to want a .bsd file, even though the file type says .wav. What is .bsd? What am I doing wrong? And what does Kludge Delay mean?


----------

